# Raw Feeding and Treats?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am certainly not a purist and I feed all kinds of treats to my dogs - mostly grain free but some even grain inclusive. I love Wellness WellBites, Zukes, ZiwiPeak, Acana and Orijen kibble, Newsman's Own biscuits, Mr. Pugsly's and things like cheese and hotdogs and lunchmeat. I have tried lots of other commercial treats too, I just cannot think of the name. Tiger is Mr. Picky with treats so I try lots of things. Oh - Pro-Treat Beef Liver, and they LOVE Natural Balance Rolls (yes, sugar, I know...). My main requirement is that they are not treats made in China.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed raw but I use kibbles (Orijen fish, Acana Pacifica), Ziwipeak, K-9 magic, Stella & Chewy etc. as treats. I try to stay grain-free but I have to keep K-9 magic, which is not grain free, on my list because it's my boy's favorite.


----------



## Pips (Feb 2, 2011)

*Discuss what you are feeding your Poodle.*

My poodles love Life's Abundance. I won't give my website as to be compliant with the forum but I'm a rep and I love the products because a holistic vet is the formulator. I'm no scientist with a degree in animal nutrition so I go with the the expert says. 

Susan
Spotts Grooming


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I love Zukes. I use Biljac too but need to investigate further. What do y'all think of that? It's mostly meat I think.


----------

